# Trek 2005



## ciao bambino (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm a big guy, looking at the new Trek /05 lineup. Are there any 2005 models on the road as of yet, and if so, any thoughts on the Madone or MadoneSL? I'm looking only at the higher end models, preferably with Dura-Ace.
I'd be looking at the largest size, 62cm. Do the carbon frames holdup well with someone 200 lbs. plus, and would anyone have any recomendations in terms of modifications for the stock bikes, for a 6' 3 1/2" rider( ie. crank length, stem, seat post, etc)? I currently ride a Trek 2300, a few years old, a 63cm size.


----------



## Endless Goods (May 25, 2004)

ciao bambino said:


> I'm a big guy, looking at the new Trek /05 lineup. Are there any 2005 models on the road as of yet, and if so, any thoughts on the Madone or MadoneSL? I'm looking only at the higher end models, preferably with Dura-Ace.
> I'd be looking at the largest size, 62cm. Do the carbon frames holdup well with someone 200 lbs. plus, and would anyone have any recomendations in terms of modifications for the stock bikes, for a 6' 3 1/2" rider( ie. crank length, stem, seat post, etc)? I currently ride a Trek 2300, a few years old, a 63cm size.


Spoke with a Trek Rep at a local shop by chance yesterday...

Said the Madone 5.2/5.2 SL would likely be in shops around November- highly dependant on Shimano Ultegra 10 availability. I assume the Dura Ace models may arrive a bit early. Demand will be high, so you may want to place an order early. He said they're getting an incredible amount of orders already three months beforehand.

I would only consider the Dura Ace models if you're racing competitively, or have money to burn. Ultegra 10 shares many of the same design features such as revised brake hood ergonomics, crank design, etc.

175-177.5 Crank length. Should be spec'd appropriately on a 63CM complete bike.

Frame durability is a non issue, in my opinion. No worries.

BTW, 2005 Trek 5000 is in shops now- saw it with my own eyes (Ultegra 9, 105 brakes Fr. Der.- $2100)


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

*Big Guy*



ciao bambino said:


> I'm a big guy, looking at the new Trek /05 lineup. Are there any 2005 models on the road as of yet, and if so, any thoughts on the Madone or MadoneSL? I'm looking only at the higher end models, preferably with Dura-Ace.
> I'd be looking at the largest size, 62cm. Do the carbon frames holdup well with someone 200 lbs. plus, and would anyone have any recomendations in terms of modifications for the stock bikes, for a 6' 3 1/2" rider( ie. crank length, stem, seat post, etc)? I currently ride a Trek 2300, a few years old, a 63cm size.


You are a big guy, but i'm bigger. I'm 6'4" and 210 lbs. I have sinds 5 months the madone 9.8 size 62. It fitts perfect. I've driven 5.000 km and did not have problems. The bike is perfect, stability is ok. I'm now convinced that the only way to brake dowm the bike is to fall or to crash.
I have no Dura-Ace but the Campa -Record. Campa is more reliable and works better.. Is a little bit more expensive but worth... You should take care with choosing the weels. Don't take those which are the lightest. These are built for persons up to 170 lbs.


----------

